# Fake subwoofer



## guy.s.w (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend gave me a subwoofer at a bargain price it sounds ok but no phase dial and it doesn't quote it's input power just says 150-500 watt it has a acoustic research badge but if you look close it actually says acoustic revolution model no asw-3000 I googled it and it doesn't exist crossover only go's down to 50hz I know this must sound pretty bad but it actually sounds quite good I think it's more like 180 watts tho for a 1 bedroom apartment it's more than I need . The old lady down stars from me has a big complain every time I listen to music I'm to close to my sub so 50-40-30-20hz waves r not compleat I think about 3 meters to complete 30hz. Wave and further away for 20 technicaly my bass is louder down sters or next door has any one seen this fake subwoofer any info will be much apresh as google has nothing


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. I couldnt find anything either, might just be an off-brand no longer available.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! You need a few more posts before you can add pics, but if you post a pic perhaps someone will recognize it and offer some input.


----------



## rprice54 (May 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's one of the brands offered in the 'white truck' speaker scams. 
http://www.crimes-of-persuasion.com/Crimes/InPerson/speaker_scams.htm


----------



## guy.s.w (Jun 19, 2012)

i can post pics now but i cant work out how any instructoins


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Upload your photo here to our image gallery and then link to it and use the







button and paste it into your post.


----------



## guy.s.w (Jun 19, 2012)

i opend this thing upp i was descusted with qulity no amp/module shell exposed parts the capasitors ar extremly bloated but actuly souds ok i cant test it proply but i can get 80db at 30hz way more than i can use in my flat i know its rubish cat complainn for $50


----------

